# Spamming the entire EoF or necrobumping a thread IS _NOT_ COOL



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello guys, we severely frown upon bumping old threads (2006-09) for NO reason at all other than bragging rights or whatever.

The only ones who can bump a thread are usually the original OPs (for nostalgic reasons or whatever) or someone who posted in it originally.

If you AREN'T in it. DON'T. BUMP. IT.

Next time you might get a warn for that.

Stay classy, EoF 

*EDIT: Seems like I forgot to say that spamming the entire EoF just to brag or say that you won the EoF or something is still considered spamming, and you might get suspended and/or warned for that. Thanks *


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2012)

I will start suspending people for necro bumping.

I think the length of the suspension will be dependant on the age of the thread they bumped. So if you bump a five year old thread you will be suspended for five years.

Yessss......

How power abusive


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh I've wanted to post here for so long. Uh oh, last post was in 2012, I'm gonna get suspended!

But seriously kids, dont necrobump. Its gross.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 19, 2018)

Got to admit BORTZ, it feels hella good doing this!

Bortz is right, don't necrobump.


----------

